# ML 6-11



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Good eyes, noticing those pins on the grass. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice report. Water level looks very low.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Nice report. Water level looks very low.



I'm still pretty new to fishing the lagoon, but it did seem low, just by looking at the exposed grass.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> Nice report. Water level looks very low.


The water levels are low for the summer time if you ask me. Where those pictures were taken the widegon grass is pretty thick and goes all the way to the surface. The depth is about 10" but is next to impossible to pole through.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Figured it would be higher after all of the rain last week.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Another good report! Grounded for a while longer, but will be looking out for you when I do get to be back out there. Good job in less than ideal conditions.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

The water is crazy low, for this time of the year. I like it though, it bunches them up pretty good. When you see a tail, you can bet there's gonna be quite a few more close by. Pole around any exposed grass beds you see. The fish work them like they normally work banks and shorelines. I think they like the beds more cause they offer some protection from the sun and a ton of bite sized critters.


----------

